
Deconstructing the “Unix philosophy” - yzmtf2008
https://www.tedinski.com/2018/05/08/case-study-unix-philosophy.html
======
AnimalMuppet
Can't read it. "Secure connection failed. The connection to the server was
reset while the page was loading. The page you are trying to view cannot be
shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.
Please contact the website owners to inform them of this problem."

Anybody got a mirror?

